# Poorly snow foam lance?!



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

A little while back my snow foam lance started playing up, its an Autobrite one, I fill the bottle up with snow foam/water mixture and then attach that to the lance and attach that to my Nilfisk C110, and then when you turn it on, it doesnt produce any foam, just a dribble of water from various areas on the lance.

So I am guessing that the lance has probably got some issues, maybe the joints etc all need resealing, would that sound right? It was working fine, then just started behaving like this.

I am by no means technical and I dont really want to take it apart as I will break it, so any suggestions anyone??

Its hasnt bothered me as I have just been using the Nilfisk bottle for a prewash foam, but its by no means anywhere as effectove as a proper lance, and besides I like snow foam, its just great fun!!!


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

There's a filter inside that can get clogged after a while, slightly odd it leaks from a few various places though.

Have you left it out in the garage/ shed/ somewhere cold over winter?

There's a thread about servicing your lance here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84349


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> A little while back my snow foam lance started playing up, its an Autobrite one, I fill the bottle up with snow foam/water mixture and then attach that to the lance and attach that to my Nilfisk C110, and then when you turn it on, it doesnt produce any foam, just a dribble of water from various areas on the lance.
> 
> So I am guessing that the lance has probably got some issues, maybe the joints etc all need resealing, would that sound right? It was working fine, then just started behaving like this.
> 
> ...


You have to replace the metal gauze that's inside the lance. It's prolly clogged up with soap and other stuff.
Had the exact same thing and it's working fine now


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

best thing is to take the metal gause out soak it over night in Cillit bang or at least an hour if in a hurry. Rinse it out and boil it in a saucepan of water for 10-15 mins. if u dont rinse it out you will stink the house out with cilit bang smell and its not nice. 

Job done have my oldest lance now since2006 and its still going strong with no replacement parts yet.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, seems that is a possible cause, so probably best to give the clean a go!!

Thank you


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Didn't have any cilitbang so I've dropped it into a cup with tardis in it!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Soak it in a lime scale remover solution for an hour, then boiling water for an hour, should be ok then, I use mine between 5-15 a day and I do this every other day, no probs so far :thumb:


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

jomo said:


> Didn't have any cilitbang so I've dropped it into a cup with tardis in it!


Tardis won't dissolve limescale. Any kettle descaler will do it.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Polished bliss have a PB Lance maintenance video on YouTube.






Just done mine today:










Kettle descaler is the best thing to clean the metal filter.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

i soak mine in white vinegar and bicarbonate of soda,works a treat!


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

is it possible to to do the above maintainance without a vice?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

imycool said:


> is it possible to to do the above maintainance without a vice?


It is possible, you can get to the gauze with two spanners / wrenches, one on the end, one near the bulkhead. Not easy to hold but can be done if you can keep it in situ on a flat surface to get leverage. I did it last week when I had no vice available. The other bits are pretty easy to undo anyway.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

will give this a try. just bought a new kercher which arrived today thinking that was the problem as it was pulsing and also the hose from it was vibrating alot. my foam lance has not been foaming much and the foam doesn't shoot out too far anymore - could just be unlucky and both were faulty


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I know what you mean, do you run the pw before attaching the lance to remove any air locks. Quite often it is the first attachment in use and hence can pulse with air, my older Karcher 432 did the same if not fully cleared of air. Just an idea

Also check the jet at the other end because that can take in some dirt from the pw, get partially blocked and cause the symptons you have. You can see it if you look into the lance from the inlet end. That is easier to get to.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

shine247 said:


> I know what you mean, do you run the pw before attaching the lance to remove any air locks. Quite often it is the first attachment in use and hence can pulse with air, my older Karcher 432 did the same if not fully cleared of air. Just an idea
> 
> Also check the jet at the other end because that can take in some dirt from the pw, get partially blocked and cause the symptons you have. You can see it if you look into the lance from the inlet end. That is easier to get to.


Thanks, pretty sure that's one of my problems and never thought to do that.....oooops


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

the i always power wash down with water and a dirtblaster attachement before using the foam lance, so this shouldnt be an issue. 

Im guessing both are faulty. The hose on the pressure pressure vibrates excessively as does the gun i am holding so something must be up with the washer


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a video i made showing you how to strip down

not hard at all

makes ure you clean all the bits,clean and or replace the filter job done

no moving internal parts etc,cant really go wrong

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304139&highlight=stripdown+snow+foam+lance


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

My autobrite one is playing up to, dribbles and little foaming

Will see if I can take apart and descale, but with little tools


----------

